# loading the OM



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I am haveing difficulty loading my OM 12' rated at 12oz. I cant find a realy good cast that is easy to learn, and will load the rod with either 6nbait, 8nbait, and 10nbait.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

that rod is really stiff, and doesn't really load with 6 very well no matter what you do. i think the off the ground cast is the easiest to learn for a beginner, you don't have to worry about timing your swing at all, and with 8-10 ounces should load the rod if your strong enough to do it


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I guess I'm weird I load th OM pretty easily with 5 and a bloodworm.That being said, agree with Bluerunner, the OTG would prolly be your easiest. I use a modified Hatteras cast myself. Just make sure you get the rod tip low so you can power it.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Might need to start lifting some weights...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Darkness said:


> Might need to start lifting some weights...


Why? Then I might lose my gut.....


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i have a hard time fully loading my om heavy with 6, but then i'm just a beginning caster


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Lifting weights, very funny, I max out at 200lbs on the bench press, and weigh in at 185lb. I will try the OTG tommorow when I practice cast and see how I do.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Dude*

At 185, you should be benching 315lbs!!!!


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Hey, if that's the case, super. That means you should have no problem whatsoever loading that rod with a 5oz storm sinker. It will flat-out hum one.

Sounds like you might need to work on your form and the timing of your push-pull.

Look at these:
OTG form 

OTG in action


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

was out at chicks tonight fishing and tossing my 12 ft om rated 6-12. i was tosing 6 oz on my sealine x 30 with 20lb test and dumping a little over half the spool. even when 4 oz on it i was casting 572 ft with my buddys g-wave 30


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Im old and fat and cant see great anymore and sometimes I drink and smoke and make rude noises cant throw very far and dont have millions of dollars worth of fishn gear BUT if ya can throw far enough to get the bait in the water I call it FISHING. Now here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Technique*

technique, technique.....
Practice, practice, practice, practice and when you think you have it down right, practice, practice.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

if anyone lives in the Damascus Germantown area, and knows who to get a great cast I would like to learn more technique


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Check with Cast Daddy L*

Cast Daddy lives near Silver Spring. He had a "class" about a month ago. I picked up some good tips. I was able to cast and have my throw critiqued.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Absofreakinlootly............................*



Fish Hunter said:


> technique, technique.....
> Practice, practice, practice, practice and when you think you have it down right, practice, practice.


Make sure.....You're pulling in with the bottom hand while pushing with the top hand  

And follow Fish Hunters advice  

><))))*>


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

casting is like walking up a stair...you don't think about it, but it happens...lots of things going on...timeing is the thing...smooth is good...if you can feel the release(before the snap) you got it...practice...small rods throw like the big ones(may get some flack here)...hope this helps


----------

